# Website Translations - Help Needed!



## R1CH (Nov 14, 2017)

We're launching some new languages on the website and would like help checking that everything looks OK.

If you know any of the following languages, please take a look over the homepage and download sections on our development site. If anything looks wrong, please contribute a better translation or leave a note here.

Basque (eu-ES): https://dev.obsproject.com/eu
Czech (cs-CZ): https://dev.obsproject.com/cs
Danish (da-DK): https://dev.obsproject.com/da
Finnish (fi-FI): https://dev.obsproject.com/fi
French (fr-FR): https://dev.obsproject.com/fr
German (de-DE): https://dev.obsproject.com/de
Hungarian (hu-HU): https://dev.obsproject.com/hu
Japanese (ja-JP): https://dev.obsproject.com/ja
Portuguese (Brazilian) (pt-BR): https://dev.obsproject.com/pt-br
Russian (ru-RU): https://dev.obsproject.com/ru
Spanish (es-ES): https://dev.obsproject.com/es
Swedish (sv-SE): https://dev.obsproject.com/sv
Turkish (tr-TR): https://dev.obsproject.com/tr
Ukrainian (uk-UA): https://dev.obsproject.com/uk
Chinese (Simplified) (zh-CN): https://dev.obsproject.com/zh-cn
Korean (ko-KR): https://dev.obsproject.com/ko

If your language isn't listed, feel free to add it!

Thanks!


----------



## Nenah (Nov 14, 2017)

First: I HATE bright white web pages. Just saying!

The german localization is very good. Still:

"Jetzt herunterladen und Streamen Sie schnell und einfach auf Windows, Mac oder Linux." Streamen no caps.

"Wechseln Sie zwischen verschiedenen Profilen mit Leichtigkeit." should be "Wechseln Sie mit Leichtigkeit zwischen verschiedenen Profilen.".

"Mehrere Themen stehen zur Verfügung, um Ihre Umgebung anpassen." No comma.

Other than that it looks good to me.


----------



## RytoEX (Nov 14, 2017)

Nenah said:


> First: I HATE bright white web pages. Just saying!



There is a Dark theme for the website.  You can change the website theme that you see with the Style option under your Preferences.


----------



## HiddenKJ (Nov 14, 2017)

Nenah said:


> "Mehrere Themen stehen zur Verfügung, um Ihre Umgebung anpassen." No comma.


The comma is required here, as it is in front of (nearly) every "um".
Just flip the sentence and you will notice it's needed: "Um Ihre Umgebung anzupassen, stehen mehrere Themen zur Verfügung."

Also the formal-polite form "Sie" can be changed to the informal-polite form "Du". Make sure to change verb forms then, too!


----------



## Nenah (Nov 14, 2017)

RytoEX said:


> There is a Dark theme for the website.  You can change the website theme that you see with the Style option under your Preferences.



Thanks for the link. I don't do forums much, so I didn't bother looking.



HiddenKJ said:


> The comma is required here, as it is in front of (nearly) every "um".



According to Duden you are correct. My bad.


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback. I already accepted your suggested changes on crowdin.


----------



## E.K.G (Nov 15, 2017)

This link should be Chinese Simplified NOT Traditional:
Chinese (Traditional) (zh-CN): https://dev.obsproject.com/zh-cn

More detail about Chinese Simplified vs Traditional can be found here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_Wikipedia#Solution


----------



## R1CH (Nov 15, 2017)

My bad, got those two mixed up in the forum post.


----------



## pkv (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi R1CH, I'll submit revisions for French; it's not bad but not colloquial and sometimes a bit mumbo-jumbo.
(digression: I should talk to you about your variable bitrate; haven't found the time to push a PR although it's working ok; i've made a mix between your work and that of woodbyte. I don't know if there would be interest in this so that's another reason I havent submitted a PR)


----------



## pkv (Nov 15, 2017)

I have done suggestions for website (french); I haven't sent notifications for review because of the number of changes.


----------



## Eldskeden (Nov 15, 2017)

Saw a few things with the Swedish website:

In the homepage:
"Välj mellan ett antal olika och anpassningsbara övergångar när du byter emellan dina scener" You're missing a dot at the end of the sentence. That goes for the default website as well, don't know if it's intended or not.

In the download section:
Is the dates supposed to be in English? Otherwise it should look somewhat like this:

"Släpptes: August 11th" is suppose to be "Släpptes: 11 augusti"

"Släpptes: August 30th, 2016" same there "Släpptes: 30 augusti 2016"


----------



## Barda_ehmos (Nov 15, 2017)

For French translation, near everything are cool but i found some things.
 - Replace "Home" button by "Accueil"
 - Adding a word "Windows Vista est supporté avec Service Pack 2."
                      to "Windows Vista est supporté avec* le* Service Pack 2."
The button for the forum goes nowhere. (probably nothing)
 - Replace the link for forum "https://dev.obsproject.com/forum/"
                                         to "https://obsproject.com/forum/"

good luck . °7

PS: ha, and please put a language switch button ;) ♥


----------



## RytoEX (Nov 16, 2017)

To everyone commenting on language/translation suggestions and fixes here, you can also directly contribute on Crowdin!  Crowdin makes it very easy.  Follow the instructions in the first link in the first post (or click here).  You can create a Crowdin account by signing in with Facebook, Google, Twitter, GitHub, or GitLab. Once you have a Crowdin account, the website translation files are listed under the "obsproject.com" folder in once you've selected a language.  You can contribute translations directly in your web browser!

You can also vote on translations to help get them approved or to mark them as needing improvement.  Files marked with blue in its progress bar need its translations approved.  Files with a full green bar have been translated, but could always use improvements!  Files with a partly/fully empty bar need translated.

Thanks for all your help!


----------

